

Ask HN: At what karma can you vote down and create polls? - switz

I know it used to be 100 to vote down, but that has clearly changed.
At what karma can you vote down and at what karma can you create polls?
======
karlzt
500 karma points is needed to vote down.

to create poll go here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

~~~
billpatrianakos
Thanks for the poll info. I needed that a week ago but was too
embarrassed/shy/thought it wasn't worthy of an Ask HN to ask.

